
Show HN: Production-level error creation / serialization in TypeScript - theogravity
https://github.com/theogravity/new-error
======
theogravity
I created the 'new-error' library based off the use-cases I've encountered
building an error handling infrastructure for Samsung Bixby API services.

I couldn't find an OSS library that would cover production use-cases, and
built this as a result.

